# Dependent visa for mother-in-law



## Hillbilly (Sep 9, 2008)

My US company has recently made me an offer to relocate to the UK on a 3-5 year expat assignment. The package is very good including salary, cost of living adjustment, 2 vehicles, fuel cost, etc. 

My company does contract with a firm in the UK and US to support the work permit and visa process. I have started working this process but was looking for some guidence or general information regarding my mother-in-law. My mother-in-law has lived with my wife and I for 14 years. She is 67 has minor health care issues and does not drive or own a car. She does not pay for, rent, utilities, food, etc. She has a small income but would not be able to sustain herself without our support. She does have a son living in the US but he is not in a position to offer assistance. We can document and prove these facts. My understanding is that even though I am in a good position to support her needs we must meet the ambigious hurdle of, "that they are living in the most exceptional compassionate circumstances." She will return with us at the end of my assignment

My question is, how hard is it to get a visa under these conditions? Any other advise, council or statistics on success rates for these type of situations will be appreciated.


----------

